# Wera tools



## knowledge29 (Nov 6, 2010)

How many you guys use wera tools?....Is it worth the money?. Thinking about buying a set of screwdrivers. Not sure if the extra money is worth it. Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

in my opinion a screwdriver is a screwdriver whether its a wera or a craftsman. the end result is the same. however, many on here swear by wera so there must be something to it. im sure someone will chime in soon and sing their praises


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I wasnt that impressed, prefer Bahco and Wiha myself.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I use Wera and I absolutely would buy them again. I even have their nutdrivers.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I like them but prefer Wiha.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Buy on ebay


knowledge29 said:


> how many you guys use wera tools?....is it worth the money?. Thinking about buying a set of screwdrivers. Not sure if the extra money is worth it. Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Crafs what if u would show up on my site, u would get made fun of


d-bo said:


> in my opinion a screwdriver is a screwdriver whether its a wera or a craftsman. The end result is the same. However, many on here swear by wera so there must be something to it. Im sure someone will chime in soon and sing their praises


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

What do you do, ??


knowledge29 said:


> how many you guys use wera tools?....is it worth the money?. Thinking about buying a set of screwdrivers. Not sure if the extra money is worth it. Thank you for the feed back.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Never hered of that hear


chewy said:


> i wasnt that impressed, prefer bahco and wiha myself.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jan 11, 2012)

I've only used the cheaper black handled Weras.

Love the philips and that's holding up great, but the flathead tips just don't compare at all to Wiha


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

D-Bo said:


> in my opinion a screwdriver is a screwdriver whether its a wera or a craftsman. the end result is the same. however, many on here swear by wera so there must be something to it. im sure someone will chime in soon and sing their praises


I love mine. Don't think I'll be going back to Klein!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

greenman said:


> Crafs what if u would show up on my site, u would get made fun of


Nothing like a bunch of tool snobs to make a guy feel little....puhlease


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i buy all sorts of european tools. 

I have a mix of knipex, wiha, wera, hazet, and gedore. 

I would not trade them for an american tool any day. 

though i have craftsman, klein, and snap on too


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a set and prefer them way more than Kleins.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

greenman said:


> Crafs what if u would show up on my site, u would get made fun of


Please include the link for an on-line translator in your postings.Thanks.


----------



## strangerways (Aug 29, 2011)

i myself just recently became hooked on wera screwdrivers and i now own a vast assortment. they are much better quality than say klein. very long lasting and durable.


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

greenman said:


> Crafs what if u would show up on my site, u would get made fun of


And if you showed up on our job sites you would get the **** kicked out of you, you CUSW pig. Shut the **** up, you have no idea what good tools even are. Greenlee powertools, Klein and Ideal meters? You are a hack who works at the Bruce, you wouldn't last 2 hours in our company.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

jordan_paul said:


> And if you showed up on our job sites you would get the **** kicked out of you, you CUSW pig. Shut the **** up, you have no idea what good tools even are. Greenlee powertools, Klein and Ideal meters? You are a hack who works at the Bruce, you wouldn't last 2 hours in our company.


Someone took a leak in your cereal this morning? :laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

jordan_paul said:


> And if you showed up on our job sites you would get the **** kicked out of you, you CUSW pig. Shut the **** up, you have no idea what good tools even are. Greenlee powertools, Klein and Ideal meters? You are a hack who works at the Bruce, you wouldn't last 2 hours in our company.


Careful you don't choke on all that bile.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Careful you don't choke on all that bile.


Haha yeah, I read his post as "my union can totally beat up your union"


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Haha yeah, I read his post as "my union can totally beat up your union"


And he called him a pig...how degrading. Maybe he'll cry himself to sleep tonight


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Can't we all just get along!?!?


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I love my weras. I would suggest for longevity you whole get the yellow handle chiseldriver set. Also pick up a few lasertips for those stubborn screws. I made the switch from Klein a little over a year ago and I am happy I did. I have not had a tip from a wera fail in this time while my Klein #2 Phillips had been toast after about month.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

beartp515 said:


> Can't we all just get along!?!?


 In the immortal words of the famous ex con, parole violator, and wife beater Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along":laughing::laughing:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I got lost in the wera hype. Not again. The flat heads are not "right". I got a six piece set I believe and immediately the two larger slotted screwdrivers became beaters. They don't fit most screws. The Phillips was too short for me but I tried to make it work still. Gave up after a couple of days. some of you here definitely let me down on that recommendation. I will now live and die by the "greenlee for slotted, Klein for Phillips, and knipex for linemans and channel locks" rule.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

My Wiha slotted drivers work perfectly. Maybe give them a try?


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

bubb_tubbs said:


> My Wiha slotted drivers work perfectly. Maybe give them a try?


I dunno, think if I do stray from my above mentioned preferences it will be with this insulated felo set I saw at !Sears! Of all places. Looks like real quality stuff.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

I have some Felo screwdrivers, the ergonic rubber handled ones are kind of soft and squishy. I prefer my Wera and Wiha's


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Felo #2 square is very nice.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I got lost in the wera hype. Not again. The flat heads are not "right". I got a six piece set I believe and immediately the two larger slotted screwdrivers became beaters. They don't fit most screws. The Phillips was too short for me but I tried to make it work still. Gave up after a couple of days. some of you here definitely let me down on that recommendation. I will now live and die by the "greenlee for slotted, Klein for Phillips, and knipex for linemans and channel locks" rule.


Not defending Wera here but it sounds like the screwdrivers weren't the problem, you just got the wrong sized screwdrivers for what you do. 

That's why I usually avoid those multi packs I always seem to get a bunch things I don't need.

The main thing I like about Wera is that you can get different shaft lengths for almost every type of driver even a lot of their insulated ones. It seems to be one of the few companies that make robertson's with a 8 inch shaft (Klein makes one as well). Wera flat blades are kind of a pain to shop for, unless you know what size you want.

Felo's is next brand for me to try though we'll see how well they compare.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have several Wera drivers, and I like them. They are good, but not dramatically better than any other good quality driver. Wera has a lot of flat blade size options: blade width, blade thickness and blade length, shaft shape and shaft material. There are also about four or five handle options in standard or insulated. As with a set of anything, there are always some items that are no use to you. I usually check the individual piece prices vs. what is in a set, that i would a use for.


----------

